# Secret Power Collars(LolaLimited)



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Secret Power

How many people have tried these? I just got 3 and I really love them so far, and I'm about to order more now that I know which size fits the best. I can get a nice correction out of them and I can get a perfect fit because the sizing can be adjusted in as small of increments as you want instead of prong-sized increments. Chrono was kind of inbetween sizes. It's just a tiny bit too big on him, but if I take off a link it's definitely too small. I couldn't downsize prong mm thickness to get a better fit because his fur is too thick.

I also really like how they look, although I wish there was a thin D-ring on the front so I can attach tags. 

The long piece of nylon that results from tightening is kind of annoying when I let my dog off leash, although it also makes a handy built in tab at the same time. I wish there was somewhere I could tuck it into though.

Putting the collar on is easy, although it's probably not any faster than putting on a normal prong. It's easier on the hands though, especially in cold weather where fiddling with metal links really sucks. I like not having to deal with the prongs so I don't risk loosening the links. I also don't have to worry about the collar ever coming undone, since the only way this thing is coming undone is if the nylon somehow manages to snap. That's a lot less likely than a prong link popping undone, although I admit that's never happened to me.

I saw these collars mentioned on here off and on, so I'd love to know if anyone else likes these collars . My biggest problem with them would be the website. A lot of the buttons to purchase collars are broken or linked improperly, so I didn't get my number one choices.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wow, they look great.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't need a prong collar for my girl but I like the idea of these, especially the idea of being able to adjust them easier and there not being any chance that the prongs will come apart.

I do wonder what quality prongs they use and where they source their prongs? When I've used prong collars, I used the Herm Sprenger ones because they're excellent quality and the prongs are nice and rounded ... whereas the ones they sell at the pet stores have flat prongs and the chrome finish flakes off with use. Are these pretty decent prongs?

Just about the only thing I don't like about them is that they advertise them with, "do people give you evil looks when your dogs are wearing a prong." I think if you need to use a training device to help you handle, train, and control your dog, you should not have any trouble explaining it to people giving you evil, uneducated looks. I don't believe in hiding training collars just to get better public perception. I've seen the Sit Means Sit trainers do it as well ... hide e-collars under bandanas. If you use a method, be honest about the method you use and why you use it. At least IMHO.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

very nice, I think I might have to get me one

Ok dumb question, I'm lousy with measurements, are the 2.3mm prong like the small prongs? 'baby prongs' they sometimes call them??


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

AbbyK9 said:


> I don't need a prong collar for my girl but I like the idea of these, especially the idea of being able to adjust them easier and there not being any chance that the prongs will come apart.
> 
> I do wonder what quality prongs they use and where they source their prongs? When I've used prong collars, I used the Herm Sprenger ones because they're excellent quality and the prongs are nice and rounded ... whereas the ones they sell at the pet stores have flat prongs and the chrome finish flakes off with use. Are these pretty decent prongs?
> 
> Just about the only thing I don't like about them is that they advertise them with, "do people give you evil looks when your dogs are wearing a prong." I think if you need to use a training device to help you handle, train, and control your dog, you should not have any trouble explaining it to people giving you evil, uneducated looks. I don't believe in hiding training collars just to get better public perception. I've seen the Sit Means Sit trainers do it as well ... hide e-collars under bandanas. If you use a method, be honest about the method you use and why you use it. At least IMHO.


All the prongs seem well rounded enough, but the ends don't look as uniform as herm sprenger prongs, so I'm thinking the prongs aren't that great of quality. The good thing is that you can put herm sprenger prongs in there if you like, it's really easy to take them out of the collar. I got one with prongs that are too small so I switched out the 2.3mm prongs with my HS 3.0mm prongs

I don't have a problem with having a prong out in public and I've never been given grief about it. I am just always on the hunt for a prong collar that's easier to put on so I don't have to muck around with the prongs . It looking pretty is just a bonus!



JakodaCD OA said:


> very nice, I think I might have to get me one
> 
> Ok dumb question, I'm lousy with measurements, are the 2.3mm prong like the small prongs? 'baby prongs' they sometimes call them??


That's not a dumb question at all! I didn't know either so I ended up ordering one that was too small :blush:. The 2.3 are the small prongs, although I think prongs can also come in 2.0mm so these aren't the _really_ tiny ones. I didn't really know the measurements either so I got a 2.3mm in addition to the 3.2mm and the 2.3 is definitely too small for my dog's fur.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I have one of these collars and I LOVE it. It looks really pretty on my dog, too.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I like these collars, but I struggle with putting the prongs on my dogs all the time because my fingers are not strong enough to squeeze them together. However, I am not sure this method of slipping it over their heads and then turning the prongs inwards would be any easier at least with Nadia because she is one to not sit still long enough when she is excited and ANY time I put a collar on her she is way to excited.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Zisso said:


> I like these collars, but I struggle with putting the prongs on my dogs all the time because my fingers are not strong enough to squeeze them together. However, I am not sure this method of slipping it over their heads and then turning the prongs inwards would be any easier at least with Nadia because she is one to not sit still long enough when she is excited and ANY time I put a collar on her she is way to excited.


I have to admit that I actually _don't_ flip the collar inside out when I'm putting it on because it's loose enough that the prongs don't touch my dog's head or risk coming near his eyes. I figure it's not any more dangerous than putting on a prong normally if it's that far away from his eyes. I'm bad, I know :blush:.

My dog gets pretty excited when I'm putting collars on him too. I like with these collars that once I slip it on it's already a functional prong even when it's not adjusted and I have control immediately. One thing I always worried about when I was putting on a regular prong is Chrono taking off after something or moving weirdly while I'm putting on the prong and getting my fingers caught in the collar.

I'm getting better at adjusting these collars so now it's at the point where it has become equally fast or faster than putting on a regular prong. It took a bit of practice though. Another reason I got these collars was because my mom likes to babysit Chrono but she could never understand how to attach a prong. She'd almost always end up hooking it up like this:










She's having a much easier time with these collars so far, although maybe that's not saying much since she was hopeless with a regular prong .


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I have been using the Secret Power for a year and am very happy with it.

I also don't turn it inside out when putting it on, because I have it loose enough that it won't jab. The prongs after daily use so no signs of wear and the cover washes well in the machine. 

i ordered another one and put it away just in case the company disappears.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

These are so neat and I have been wanting to order one, but could someone post a pic of theirs on the dog? Just curious how they look on!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Okay, here's a few photos of Vinca in her Secret Power collar:


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've got some photos too:









The 'Escape' collar









Royal Crests(I had no idea this one was purple lol)









Escape Gold









Escape Silver

























This is Elegance Black and by far my favorite.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I've been doing the same with my prong collars myself for years, but I have a system to adjust the collar as thy dog grows or folr two different dogs. I guess I should patent it.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice pics, thanks! I'm trying to figure out which will look best on a white male dog. I like that Escape Silver a lot. More pics very welcome!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I like the idea and may want to get one for Beau when he is older. One thing though the location of the prongs - it seems there is a gap directly across from the section where the nylon is - to not pinch the trachea..............but........you always snug a prong so the chain is near the right jaw on the side. How does that work out?

Do they do custom nylon? I really see a skull and crossbones in his future


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I had standard prongs for my labs, and just hadn't gotten one for Tessa yet. I got mine this past week and was worried the prongs were too small for her long coat, but they don't seem to be. She's responded very well. Our 1st walk was so much more relaxing. I corrected her twice and after that she observed but ignored squirrels and other dogs. I really like that the nylon outside looks nice, but is also a safeguard. I'll take some pictures tomorrow..


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

jocoyn said:


> I like the idea and may want to get one for Beau when he is older. One thing though the location of the prongs - it seems there is a gap directly across from the section where the nylon is - to not pinch the trachea..............but........you always snug a prong so the chain is near the right jaw on the side. How does that work out?
> 
> Do they do custom nylon? I really see a skull and crossbones in his future


If you wanted, you could adjust the prongs so that the prongs are going across the space. 










Herm sprenger is doing the same thing and having a space in the middle, but it's so the prongs can go in reverse order to prevent the collar from moving around the neck.









That's pretty much how I view the functionality of the space in the middle of the secret power collar, so I keep the space. The space doesn't make any difference on the strength of the correction, but it does keep the collar in place since you can have one side go in the opposite direction.

I'm not sure if you can get custom work done. The customer service sucks(my e-mail went unanswered), but I noticed her dog Lola died a few days before I emailed her so I wonder if that had something to do with it. You might have better luck calling.


----------

